# Radial Tunnel Injection - Does anyone know if there is an injection



## nikkisgranny (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an injection code for the radial tunnel. I only see carpal tunnel.


----------



## Amy Lind (Jul 22, 2008)

20550-20551

http://www.empiremedicare.com/newypolicy/policy/l11989_final.htm


----------



## nikkisgranny (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks. That was the area that I was looking at.


----------



## pradip.jadhav@gebbs.com (Sep 18, 2014)

what about 20526- corticosteroid injection in carpal tunnel?
I would rather suggest this as no documentation about tendon to code 20550-20551.


----------

